# New TTS Black Edition



## ttsvern17 (Oct 4, 2016)

Just about to order my TTS now that Ara Blue has been confirmed in replacement of Sepang and then Audi go and launch a Black Edition!

Which should I go for? Slight differences in other parts of the configuration (e.g. Comfort and sound pack not available on Black Edition as it already includes the B&O sound).

Decisions decisions!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ttsvern17 said:


> Just about to order my TTS now that Ara Blue has been confirmed in replacement of Sepang and then Audi go and launch a Black Edition!
> 
> Which should I go for? Slight differences in other parts of the configuration (e.g. Comfort and sound pack not available on Black Edition as it already includes the B&O sound).
> 
> Decisions decisions!


And the number of hits on Audis configurator page just doubled....


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Black editions have been done to death now.

I bet it comes on rotors again


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Sooo. It's just a new set of Fugly alloys and black grille and mirror housings?
All yours for £1600. Personally I'd just spec the standard TTS properly.

Edit: And privacy glass and B&O


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

just checked and yep look like rotors with a bit more machined off :lol:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

What is wrong with Audi right now? Hideous wheels for the new RS and now they're offering a BE with more questionable creations - think I've seen the same or very similar design on the RS7 :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Never liked the black pack. The BE is only value is you would normally order those extra bits and wanted black trim.
Personal and each to their own the black bit looks cheap and nasty, never understood why audi even offered it.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks like the AllRoad suspension is now included in the Black Pack....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Or you can spec these...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Gets rid of the silver grill too.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks like Audi have decided for you that you can't have 20's.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Gets rid of the silver grill too.


...and replaces it with essentially the same grille you get on the standard TT.
Why pay more to make your car look like a lower model?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sorry, my mistake, you can have 20's they just dony have a picture of them until you add them. I like them tho.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Looks like Audi have decided for you that you can't have 20's.


Not true, there's a 20" alloy option but they haven't got the small image uploaded so it's just showing a sort of pencil drawing of a wheel.
20"x9J 5-V-spoke titanium matt
550.00 GBP


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Here...


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Hoorah. More cr*p wheel choices.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I think the silver grill has been marmite for a few people. The black TTS grill is still nicer than the standard grill and IMO quite different.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Each to their own. I really like the black diffuser and the R8 style 19's. This looks like the car CiLA has been building.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Pfft. Not for me. Look at the TTS Black vs standard S-line.

TTS Black









TT S-line









You can hardly pick out the Black in a lineup.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree.


Eventually yes, but for now we can just while away the hours disagreeing about agreeing


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Have to say if i was going mk3 i would go with the BE... i dont particularly like the silver front grill....

And yes it looks like the sline.. but the quad exhaust at the back gives it away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Audi have decided for you that you can't have 20's.
> ...


Seems the site is up the wall a bit at the moment. On the TT BE it seems you can't have both the Tech pack and B&O. One cancels out the other. But you can have both on the TTS BE. :roll:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Black Edition all the way,looks miles better to these eyes.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally got rid of the awful tts jaws front. Much nicer

Although both sets of wheels in the above comparison are hideous


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like it, I probably would have gone with this:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

leopard said:


> Black Edition all the way,looks miles better to these eyes.


Depends on the colour of the car IMO. Looks good on white and red, naff on blues. IMO anyway. The wheel choices all look to be the same as the BE that's been offered for some time in Germany. So if the UK configurator isn't finished, have a look at Audi.de

I had a BE TTS in glacier, awesome looking car that was.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi have completely lost the plot, they really have no ideas and this show how desperate they are becoming.
Paint some trim black (which normal doesnt happen until the end of the cars cycle) and add some more wheels from fugly wheels inc. :?

I'm guessing the R8 will be my last ever Audi i end up buying and many of the range i wouldn't accept as a free gift..


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

And the Open Top Driving package has either gone AWOL, or been removed as an option, from the TTS Roadster configuration (both on web and iPad app). Now you can only order the Wind Deflector on its own (£425) and no way to select the head level heating for the seats.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

They finally make the new 20" wheels available in the UK... these have been available in other countries since launch...


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I don't like the current silver grille on my TTS. 
Unfortunately/fortunately when I let my wife drive it for only the second time, she drove behind a lorry that something fell off the back of the flatbed, bounced up and smashed a section out of the grille.
I've been undecided what to do for the past couple of weeks and was considering replacing with a TTRS grille, but may go for the BE TTS one instead.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

skdotcom said:


> I don't like the current silver grille on my TTS.
> Unfortunately/fortunately when I let my wife drive it for only the second time, she drove behind a lorry that something fell off the back of the flatbed, bounced up and smashed a section out of the grille.
> I've been undecided what to do for the past couple of weeks and was considering replacing with a TTRS grille, but may go for the BE TTS one instead.


You can get the black TTS grille here: http://www.xenonz.co.uk/store/p238/2014 ... BLACK.html


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My home black edition garage tuning -
My opinion that look beter than silver fabric ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You know what they say about opinions


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Each owner car must be as owner want as owner has illusions ... true tuner made car for himself not for others. This discussion is for long time ...
From older I like to have on car fabric accessories if not I am looking for alternative ...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I hate to say it I've never been a fan but the BMW guys know how to design a set of alloys.

Audi's wheel designs look so cheap in comparison.

Anyone photoshop these m4 wheels on to the tt instead?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

really?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Let's face it BMW are producing better cars these days 

Still prefer the 437's though...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh yes the finish on those is like some exotic metal. Veeery nice.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

4433allanr said:


> really?


+1


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Black edition TTS in Russia.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

